# My layout



## Bstnsportsfan (Feb 25, 2013)

First of all, I can't take credit for any of the below artistry! The most I did was get it to my house and plug in. My wife and I won the layout from a local train club's raffle. We paid $10 for the ticket and a few weeks later, I found out, I won! The layout is an HO scale approximately 11'x4' + the control panel. It is modeled after a european village. I know next to nothing about trains, I'm a boat guy! Although the village is mostly done, there is still some work to be done on the scenary and we can always switch out buildings for something new. We can run two trains on the track but right now I just have one, I'll need to buy the other one. The setup came with a steam engine and 4 passenger cars. The setup is wired with lights (traffic, street & buildings) and sound. It's really neat but now I have to figure out how to operate and what to do if something stops working! I guess that is what I am on here for! 

Anyways, enough of me talking. Here are the photos!


----------



## vic2367 (Dec 27, 2012)

wow,,very nice !!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

That's a VERY GOOD $10 investment!  Congrats!

You're in the right place for information, welcome.


----------

